
Paul Krugman, Nobel Luddite - robinbloor
https://medium.com/algebraix-data/paul-krugman-nobel-luddite-e172589b8b9f
======
Finnucane
Questioning the value of a thing that has yet to prove it has a practical
function doesn’t make one a Luddite (if we assume being a Luddite is a bad
thing itself).

------
forgottenpass
There are better arguments for trashing on Krugman than his opinion on
Bitcoin, which means this as an attempt to ride the Krugman-trashing train to
defend Bitcoin.

>If he surfed a few cryptocurrency resources he would find coherent
explanations of how blockchains work in general and how Bitcoin works in
particular. While it might require a little intellectual effort, it is well
within the capabilities of the average Nobel laureate.

There is more to understand about cryptocurrency than the technical
implementation details.

Furthermore, the technical implementation is so complicated there is no way to
avoid adding yet another class of people responsible for keeping some part of
the financial system running.

If anything, by saying "nobody really understands [bitcoin]" he's letting
bitcoin off easy.

------
Karishma1234
Paul Krugman is the classic example of how achieving awesomeness in one narrow
field does not make you automatically even average in other fields. Those who
actually study economics including those I known to have worked with Bhagvati
often told me that Krugman was nothing short of genius in his field. But when
you look at Krugman writing op-eds you realise that he is what Taleb would
call "Intellectual Yet Idiot". Something that HN itself has in plenty.

In general there are people who think they are smart and lament that only if
they had the power to fix things properly they would help the brainless
masses. Krugman is not the only one though representative of that class.

~~~
hindsightbias
Number of mainstream pundits opposing Iraq War: 1

Paul Krugman

~~~
Karishma1234
A broken clock too is correct twice a day.

Clearly you have not been reading enough though. Almost all Libertarians have
been opposed to Iraq war from day 1.

